# Gluing Plastic Interior Parts



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am in the process of installing an accessory in my Cruze and am in need of a way to glue / attach a hard plastic part to the steering shroud which is made of PP-TD20 or xenopren. It is a polypropylene variant. I can find glues and techniques to attach the same material, but not much to attach a different type of plastic which I cannot figure out how to identify. 

I only have one shot at this as they stopped production on the piece I want to attach.

Anyone?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

you being vague doesnt help

https://www.amazon.com/VELCRO-Brand...&qid=1491180442&sr=8-1&keywords=strong+velcro

stuff doesnt come undone

but i dont know if itll show or not with your classified mystery item


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/Q-Bond-QB2-Q...?ie=UTF8&qid=1491181149&sr=8-1&keywords=qbond


I have had good luck with q-bond. the granules can be hard to apply in certain areas but I have fixed a lot of plastic stuff with it and never had to re-apply it and it is pretty much weather proof - I have applied it on outside plastic that sits out 365 24/7 and it hasn't failed yet.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

This:

3M™ Marine Adhesive Sealant 5200 Fast Cure | 3M United States

Just clean both sides with two drops of vodka on a cotton ball before applying.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boraz said:


> you being vague doesnt help
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/VELCRO-Brand...&qid=1491180442&sr=8-1&keywords=strong+velcro
> 
> ...


Always with the negative waves boraz, always with the negative waves! 






I tried to be as detailed as I could be. A hard clear plastic and PP-TD20 or xenopren. Not enough room for Velcro though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jsusanka said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Q-Bond-QB2-Q...?ie=UTF8&qid=1491181149&sr=8-1&keywords=qbond
> 
> 
> I have had good luck with q-bond. the granules can be hard to apply in certain areas but I have fixed a lot of plastic stuff with it and never had to re-apply it and it is pretty much weather proof - I have applied it on outside plastic that sits out 365 24/7 and it hasn't failed yet.


I was looking at this as well. How hard / easy is it to make it look presentable? Is it sandable and if so what does the end result look like?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Tomko said:


> This:
> 
> ...Marine...S...- ...United States ...with... vodka


We all know whats on your mind!

Edit: I think white would stick out too much and it is a polyurethane glue. I am looking to see if it is compatible with polypropylene.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> We all know whats on your mind!
> 
> Edit: I think white would stick out too much and it is a polyurethane glue. I am looking to see if it is compatible with polypropylene.


Also available in black.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Hot melt glue?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> I was looking at this as well. How hard / easy is it to make it look presentable? Is it sandable and if so what does the end result look like?


yes you can sand and paint it. I have done both just to blend it so it isn't so noticeable. It is basically like plastic welding it becomes part of the plastic and I think it ends up usually stronger than the original product. it isn't expensive and even if you don't use it for this project I guaranteed you will use it for something down the road. I used it for numerous stuff. i.e I fixed a shelf on our fridge with it and it never broke and we used it just like before. we don't have the fridge anymore but the shelf never broke again after I used the q-bond. I did have to paint it white though for my wife because it is naturally black so I painted it white so it wasn't so noticeable. I imagine with enough sanding you can make a plastic part look like it was never broken. The fridge shelf on the door I did wasn't noticeable unless you really looked closely.

If you are gluing two separate pieces you can use tape to help mold the q-bond by taping them together and then use the q-bond to fill the area inside the tape holding the two pieces together. I bought the rs lower grill and cut it so it would fit in my 1lt lower grill and then q-bonded it together so it would be one piece and it has held so far and you can hardly tell it is glued together. It has been a couple of years and so far so good. I got another one off ebay for 30 bucks and when I get time and energy I am going to make it look even better. 

a word of warning if you do use it wear throw away gloves. I didn't the first time I used it and had my fingers stuck together lol.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jsusanka said:


> yes you can sand and paint it. I have done both just to blend it so it isn't so noticeable. It is basically like plastic welding it becomes part of the plastic and I think it ends up usually stronger than the original product. it isn't expensive and even if you don't use it for this project I guaranteed you will use it for something down the road. I used it for numerous stuff. i.e I fixed a shelf on our fridge with it and it never broke and we used it just like before. we don't have the fridge anymore but the shelf never broke again after I used the q-bond. I did have to paint it white though for my wife because it is naturally black so I painted it white so it wasn't so noticeable. I imagine with enough sanding you can make a plastic part look like it was never broken. The fridge shelf on the door I did wasn't noticeable unless you really looked closely.
> 
> If you are gluing two separate pieces you can use tape to help mold the q-bond by taping them together and then use the q-bond to fill the area inside the tape holding the two pieces together. I bought the rs lower grill and cut it so it would fit in my 1lt lower grill and then q-bonded it together so it would be one piece and it has held so far and you can hardly tell it is glued together. It has been a couple of years and so far so good. I got another one off ebay for 30 bucks and when I get time and energy I am going to make it look even better.
> 
> a word of warning if you do use it wear throw away gloves. I didn't the first time I used it and had my fingers stuck together lol.


Can you post a picture or two of the grill? I have an RS grill and have been contemplating on how to do just that. I have a razor saw to cut it up and have been planning the cuts so far, but not ready to do it yet. I also have two different plastic welders and they leave a pretty rough surface no matter how well I smooth it out. It just so happens my second project was to fix a refrigerator shelf. :biggrin:


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> Can you post a picture or two of the grill? I have an RS grill and have been contemplating on how to do just that. I have a razor saw to cut it up and have been planning the cuts so far, but not ready to do it yet. I also have two different plastic welders and they leave a pretty rough surface no matter how well I smooth it out. It just so happens my second project was to fix a refrigerator shelf. :biggrin:


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/memb...-golden-picture186794-img-20160329-190507.jpg

Here is a picture in my profile. You could maybe download that picture and zoom in on the lower grill and see it. 

What I did was plastic dip the area first and I cut the rs grill in half and put each half above the bumper grill that runs horizontal along the middle of the opening. Then I used two thin strategically placed black automotive wire ties to hold the bottom and then I put the wire ties behind my license plate to hold the top portion. But each half of the rs grill I cut is one piece for the top and bottom and that is where i used the q-bond. I also wanted to make sure I can return it to total 100% stock so I stayed away from drilling holes into the bumper to hold on the RS grill. 

If the picture isn't good enough for you to zoom I can take some new ones and upload them if you still need to see them.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jsusanka said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/memb...-golden-picture186794-img-20160329-190507.jpg
> 
> Here is a picture in my profile. You could maybe download that picture and zoom in on the lower grill and see it.
> 
> ...


When you have time, please take a couple of closer photos so I can see some of the detail.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

I literally just finished using QBond to fix my phone case I swear by the stuff I have fixed a lot of different things with it if used properly I think it will work for you.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> When you have time, please take a couple of closer photos so I can see some of the detail.



I haven't forgot about you I will get a picture within the next couple of days. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

No problems, we all have a life beyond the interweb


----------



## Darktinker94 (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't know if this is where I should ask, but I'm completely new to this (and i noticed the thread said "interior"

I have a 2013 Cruze. I want to do the dashboard, I found a vinyl i really like to do the trim pieces. but how can I change the tan material on the dashboard and door panels to a black color? I don't even know what material it is. Is it a vinyl? plastic? any advice would be appreciated. once again, sorry if this not where i should post it, I am just clueless on how to start a new thread.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Darktinker94 said:


> I don't know if this is where I should ask, but I'm completely new to this (and i noticed the thread said "interior"
> 
> I have a 2013 Cruze. I want to do the dashboard, I found a vinyl i really like to do the trim pieces. but how can I change the tan material on the dashboard and door panels to a black color? I don't even know what material it is. Is it a vinyl? plastic? any advice would be appreciated. once again, sorry if this not where i should post it, I am just clueless on how to start a new thread.


To navigate, start in the Forum, scroll down and find either Gen I (2008 - 2016)or II (2016+ to present) threads depending on what you have. If you have a diesel there are threads specific to them, but otherwise choose the area you have a question about. This question in particular would go in the Gen1 Appearance, Body, Detailing, & Interior thread (2008 &9 are non-US)

You should introduce yourself and your car here: New to CruzeTalk? Start here!New to CruzeTalk? Start here!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

First choice is not to break it, had to remove that rear side window upper plastic shroud on my 88 Supra, warmed it up with a heat gun first, makes that plastic more pliable, had to remove the seat belt guide first and one phillips head screw, then warmed it. Unsnapped real nice so I could get at the two #10mm nuts holding the rear hatch support lifts on. Replaced those with new ones, got tired after 29 years.

2012 2LT steering wheel shrouds survived that rearending SUV, brown color, wonder if they are on ebay, thousands of other Cruze parts are.

Would be nice if you showed a photo, can't picture what you are trying to do, okay, my fault.

Talking to my good friend, the bodyshop manager of my Chevy dealership, many parts on the Cruze you cannot remove without breaking them, has to be replaced with new. He said this, not me, has to explain to the insurance company as to why.

Speaking about ebay, purchased a tube of that UV glue as seen on TV a lot cheaper on ebay that is guaranteed to hold anything together. But I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

NickD said:


> First choice is not to break it, had to remove that rear side window upper plastic shroud on my 88 Supra, warmed it up with a heat gun first, makes that plastic more pliable, had to remove the seat belt guide first and one phillips head screw, then warmed it. Unsnapped real nice so I could get at the two #10mm nuts holding the rear hatch support lifts on. Replaced those with new ones, got tired after 29 years.
> 
> 2012 2LT steering wheel shrouds survived that rearending SUV, brown color, wonder if they are on ebay, thousands of other Cruze parts are.
> 
> ...


Just trying to glue something to the plastic around the steering wheel. I'm not sure why all drama about it. It's just plastic. As I said above I know the plastic around the steering wheel is PP-TD20 or xenopren. I just was looking for a glue that is chemically compatible with it as wall as other types of plastic.


----------

